# Another kickass Tacoma build..



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

Got my Tacoma in, so its time for a NEW build! Waiting for the truck to arrive gave me plenty (too much) time to lay this system out!

I decided that I wanted a simple SQ system with a clean install.. and it needs to be active. I'm thinking of a 2way + sub system with a powerful DSP. I'll make sure to post up the tuning when I get to that point.

I went back and,forth with using OEM HU. I will try it for this initial build, but if it doesn't work, I'll go straight to the Pioneer NEX4100. The one feature that I will be missing out on is FLAC!

For me, subwoofer and door speaker locations are really straight forward, but the front stage locations are tricky.. I do not have much experience trying to get a good stage bouncing sound off the windshield .. So, I was thinking, what the hell, why not a nice 3" wideband in the left and right AC ports! That's right, you heard me!

The speakers at this location has great potential for awesome sound staging, speaker enclosure, and as my son says, "it will look sick." In any case, I plan to audition two different set of speakers at these two locations (also stock dash) and settle later.. A little concerned since its an AZ truck and summers are 105 F.

So, equipment list thus far:

-Zapco DC656: 6 channel w/ power full DSP ; DSP has OEM EQ adjustments
-Modified wiring harness to RCA interconnects

OEM HU --> ZapCO + built in DSP --> Speakers

Wiring/Connectors: Mostly KnuKonceptz components

Subwoofer: Sundown SD-2
Front Stage: discuss later
Door Speakers: Scan Speaks 18w

Build starts this weekend! Any feedback is welcomed!



What the dash looks like...


----------



## carlr (Feb 27, 2011)

Subd!


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

Started the box build this weekend.. I'm tucking the amp behind the seat , next to a single Sundown SD-2 .. Thanks to the width of my amp, not much room for two!







Rough fitting


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

The new Tacomas have "cabin air vents" mounted on the back wall which greatly restricts the height of the box.. ;-(


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

bginvestor said:


> Started the box build this weekend.. I'm tucking the amp behind the seat , next to a single Sundown SD-2 .. Thanks to the width of my amp, not much room for two!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Friends dont let friends use particle board....You are killing me!!


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

ndm said:


> Friends dont let friends use particle board....You are killing me!!


Honestly, I didn't realize this until I started cutting.. lol

Its been about 5 years since my last build, didn't pay attention!

Actually, I think it will be fine. All joints are compression glued (no screws).. I've heard its when the board cracks from screws is when you get into trouble..

I don't see any other downsides..


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

You could do a layer of fiberglass resin to seal the wood.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

dallasneon said:


> You could do a layer of fiberglass resin to seal the wood.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Hey man, are u thinking to seal from outside moisture?

I'm planning to use "line-x" type of material..


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Particle board will swell even if there is a good rain. It's also porous. I would stop now and use at least MDF but my preference is Baltic Birch.


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

Here's my compromise.. 

MDF top.. I think the box is so small I really don't think it's worth the effort to redo.. 

I do plan to use a line-x type of material to seal.. I would be interested if folks think this will not work.. 

I don't think there will much of a thermal expansion issue using these two materials..


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh, thanks for the feedback! I hate making mistakes when I know better.. Arghh .


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh, I like this this!

Monstaliner do-it-yourself roll-on truck bed liner outperforms Herculiner Bed Liner, Duplicolor and Rustoleum Road Warrior

opinions??


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

My boat makes an awesome amp bench!

I wanted to try this new amp before getting too far into the build..


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

Coming along nicely!

Sorry to hijack your thread here; I'm looking at ordering a very similar truck in a couple of months and wondering if you think two shallow 12's will fit behind the seat, one on each side. I have one Stereo Integrity BM MkIV and would get another for the build. I think the mounting depth is about 3.5".


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

jnchantler said:


> Coming along nicely!
> 
> Sorry to hijack your thread here; I'm looking at ordering a very similar truck in a couple of months and wondering if you think two shallow 12's will fit behind the seat, one on each side. I have one Stereo Integrity BM MkIV and would get another for the build. I think the mounting depth is about 3.5".


study these dims.. and you'll find your answer.. 

https://www.tacomaworld.com/threads/2016-tacoma-double-cab-audio-install-build.402547/page-4


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

bginvestor said:


> study these dims.. and you'll find your answer..
> 
> https://www.tacomaworld.com/threads/2016-tacoma-double-cab-audio-install-build.402547/page-4


Hey, thanks for that, it was helpful. You don't by chance have any pics of what's behind the box do you. i.e. right before you actually put the box in the truck.

I'm looking forward to seeing the rest of the build!


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

Check this out! I want to use a 3" wide band in the AC duct .. It would be just a few inches closer than a A pillar install..

I want to try some less expensive drivers like the TB W3-881SJF before spending $$ on top of the line (just want to make sure it works)..

Looking forward to auditioning these drivers... There's two locations that I am considering.. the AC ducts and the stock tweeter location on the dash. 

I want to cross the driver as low as possible, so I'm guessing the it would be better in the AC duct..

What do u guys think?


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

jnchantler said:


> Hey, thanks for that, it was helpful. You don't by chance have any pics of what's behind the box do you. i.e. right before you actually put the box in the truck.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing the rest of the build!


pm sent


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

Calling all gurus, do you think widebands in the AC ducts are too close ??


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

bginvestor said:


> Calling all gurus, do you think widebands in the AC ducts are too close ??


I wouldn't. Especially with them being off center and other drivers not. Why not make some little dash pods, or mold them into the pillars.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

The stock dash location would work great, Particularly if you take the cover off and mount a bit higher so you can aim them towards the seats, and then just put speaker cloth over it. The ring around the 3" creates a nice even arch that woll make it look well fitted. If you like you can make a smaller arch with a piece of metal towards the front to make it really smooth looking. I don't think its a good idea to spearate your door speaker from the tweeter that far off. And surely not passenger considerate, if that matters at all.

Also on your box build, Here is another reason to redo it 
Create and opening little tunnel where the rear vent is, so you can go higher if need be.

That amp looks great. Never knew they came with a full featured DSP built in. 6ch, nice...I'll have to take a look at the specs on that.


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh yeah!


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

Phil Indeblanc said:


> The stock dash location would work great, Particularly if you take the cover off and mount a bit higher so you can aim them towards the seats, and then just put spoeaker cloth over it. The ring around the tweeter creates a nice eve arch that woll make it look well fitted. If you like you can make a smaller arch with a piece of metal towards the front to make it really smooth looking. I don't think its a good idea to spearate your door speaker from the tweeter that far off. And surely not passenger considerate, if that matters at all.
> 
> Also on your box build, Here is another reason to redo it
> Create and opening little tunnel where the rear vent is, so you can go higher if need be.
> ...


Phil, when I have more time, I'd like to discuss your post more.. There's a few things I'm not understanding.. With a busy family life, time is a premium, so I want to definitely go in the right direction.. trying to limit the "experimenting"..

About the box, that SD-2 has no back vent! A friend has used that sub in the same box design (only he has two w/ more volume) , and they (audio buffs) think it sounds amazing with the appropriate watts..

Brian


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

jnchantler said:


> I wouldn't. Especially with them being off center and other drivers not. Why not make some little dash pods, or mold them into the pillars.


Are you saying that in general "widebanders" sound better on axis (pointing straight to listener)? No tweets in this install..


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

bginvestor said:


> Phil, when I have more time, I'd like to discuss your post more.. There's a few things I'm not understanding.. With a busy family life, time is a premium, so I want to definitely go in the right direction.. trying to limit the "experimenting"..
> 
> About the box, that SD-2 has no back vent! A friend has used that sub in the same box design (only he has two w/ more volume) , and they (audio buffs) think it sounds amazing with the appropriate watts..
> 
> Brian


I was talking about the car seat vent, but I totally understand your not wanting to experiment with time and all..I know it.

Things are looking nice!


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

Phil Indeblanc said:


> I was talking about the car seat vent, but I totally understand your not wanting to experiment with time and all..I know it.
> 
> Things are looking nice!


The problem with 2016's are the massive cabin vents.. There's two of them, and will greatly reduce box volume versus other Tacoma's..


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

So, here's my speakers.. I set of vifa , TB's, and the 6.5" scan speaks.. I didn't want to spend almost $500 dollars on Hybrids and not have them work well in the speaker locations.. Its either the TB or Vifa's..

I tore into the dash tonight, and I just can't help it, setting a speaker in the AC pocket is a PERFECT fit and will look sexy. The duct tunnel wraps around the vifa nicely, the AC cavity can be used as a minibox to project the lower frequencies better.. 

The position of the speaker is 90 degrees from the 6.5" in the doors. BUT, to the driver's ear, all speakers will be off axis. Is this good? We'll see. These speakers have good off axis linear response. In addition, being off axis, may make the sound less "in your face".. I'm just talking, I have no idea. I am concerned they are too close, I'm used to kick panels that had much better sound dispersion..

Hoping for the best. I took some measurements in the tweeter position, and fitting a 3" will be challenging (w/o cutting the dash).. Not excited about that..

IF this doesn't work or turns out that I really need all AC vents during summer months, I'll switch to a tweeter/mid format (probably a CDT ES-02) and place it in the stock dash location firing into the windshield..


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

Where you live...I would surely not bother with the Tundra AC vents. If its anything like the Highlander. It gets cold, but surely does need all the vents to do it fast enough to cool one off. And thats in coastal Cali. You have more heat to deal with. Get a pair of Morel Integra's or others along that line. I wish more of that pointsource style was made. There are a number of them, but they top out at 40, 50, 75watts max.


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

Phil Indeblanc said:


> Where you live...I would surely not bother with the Tundra AC vents. If its anything like the Highlander. It gets cold, but surely does need all the vents to do it fast enough to cool one off. And thats in coastal Cali. You have more heat to deal with. Get a pair of Morel Integra's or others along that line. I wish more of that pointsource style was made. There are a number of them, but they top out at 40, 50, 75watts max.


No I hear yeah.. I have been debating..

These AC ducts are large and fan is powerful, much more than the Ridgeline that I was used to... This location is very appealing , but does have down sides. At least the speakers are far apart from each other..

I have only 50 watts per side (dash speakers) , what other point source were you thinking of? 

I need to research this a little.. However, these vifa's show that they produce the higher freqs in the frf... thx


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

Audio frog has some nice sets, I don't know how the JL's are but they are more affordable than the Illusion Audio's


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

Phil Indeblanc said:


> Audio frog has some nice sets, I don't know how the JL's are but they are more affordable than the Illusion Audio's


thx!


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

I knew that the front stage was going to be the toughest part of this install! 

After driving to Phoenix, I was convinced that I am not plugging up two of the four AC vents AND putting 3" into the A pillars is not the best (due to the air bags)..

So, I have a few ideas using the smaller CDT ES-02c's. I ordered them today..


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## muzikmanwi (Dec 25, 2014)

Subscribed


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

looking clean!


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

Phil Indeblanc said:


> looking clean!


 Thanks man..


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

My custom RCA interconnects are delayed, so I went ahead and finished the box! I really like the monsterliner product. Very easy to mix, apply, and get texture.. This stuff is going to replace carpet in my boat! It came out excellent..

A few tips.. Installing screws..putting some lube on the threads (frame) really makes the galling issues go away.. Its very easy to strip dry threads .. I replaced the original ground terminal with a low profile one.. The box install went in much easier.

I put ensolite foam on the back side, and CLD pads on all areas that the plastic can vibrate.. I should be good to go.. Anyway, I hope to turn on this system in the next few weeks!


----------

